# HOME Grown Steam Treatment!



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Ladies!
Oh boy - I almost did not make it in the Steam room at the gym this morning. It certainley takes some getting used to.......

Anyhow - I wanted to share my home steam treat- I liked it and I don't have to have WOBBLY legs

OK - So I took the advice from many LHCF Sistas... ( thanks Y'all)

But - made a couple of changes.......

here are the tools:

*2 Turban towels - turbie twists *( found em at big lots )

*Pink cleaning Gloves *( hee hee )

*2 plastic bags  or plastic Wrap.*

*Heating cap or Hooded Dryer* *(VERY Important -there needs to be a heat source......)*

*Bottled Water ( Let's stay as far away from the Chlorine as possible)* 



OK - dunk the turbies in cold water... put em in a Glass bowl and heat em in the microwave till they are hot.

use the cleaning Gloves - to Wring out one of the turbies. Put in on your head.... immediately put on cap.
Wring out the next turbie. Put it on top of the plastic.
Wrap the last turbie in plastic.

I wrapped this tight - so I could get the heat cap on.

sit for 30 mins.

When I took the heat cap off -  STEAM!!!!!!

 Spray or rinse with COLD water - to seal the Cuticle!!! Also imporaant...........
It was great!
Hope that helps!
sj


----------



## shocol (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds good, I'm gonna try this today.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks for sharing this sj!


----------



## frizzy (Mar 28, 2008)

Alrighty then, this sounds good.  I know the one cap and plastic didn't work so well.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cien (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks!! I'll give this a try! 

 This is a whollle lot cheaper than those hair steamers that yawl got me looking at now...

[email protected] your steam smileys!


----------



## naturalgurl (Mar 28, 2008)

Girl, you are incredible!!!!!Thanks!

Oh yeah, the little steam guys are too cute!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

apples said:


> thanks!! I'll give this a try!
> 
> This is a whollle lot cheaper than those hair steamers that yawl got me looking at now...
> 
> [email protected] your steam smileys!


 

EXACTAMUNDO!!!! In this economy???? I can't get no steamer. Gas????
Eating! I like eating and I like going to school!


My Steamer - 6 bucks
thier Steamer - 300 bucks

My happy fathiful marriage with a compact steamer system???? PRICELESS


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

RESULTS!!!!

Ladies - I cannot tell you - I just cannot tell you how soft and detangled my hair was. I used my denman method of detangling - and I was going quick ( didnot want to miss Barack on the View) and my hair was Buttery and THERE WERE *ZERO *TANGLES.  Every product went on like a dream. I am under the pibbs - rollersetted..........Stay tuned!


----------



## Sugarhoney (Mar 28, 2008)

You are a genius, Sam! I'm going to try this! Thanks.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Oh boy - I almost did not make it in the Steam room at the gym this morning. It certainley takes some getting used to.......
> 
> Anyhow - I wanted to share my home steam treat- I liked it and I don't have to have WOBBLY legs
> ...


Aww you had me until you got to the pink gloves.....will it work if I use blue cleaning gloves?  JK - I'm going to do this tonight. I meant to answer your post on the Who has a Steamer thread and agree that a hot towel treatment should work..

Thanks for posting this !

ETA: LOLOLOL At the WOBBLY legs!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL I didn't even need my glasses to read the big-up you gave on the results... I'm doing this tonight!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

Sugarhoney said:


> You are a genius, Sam! I'm going to try this! Thanks.


 

Halle Berry Called me a Genius!
WOW! 

I just hope it helps the sisters from spending 300 bucks....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Aww you had me until you got to the pink gloves.....will it work if I use blue cleaning gloves?  JK - I'm going to do this tonight. I meant to answer your post on the Who has a Steamer thread and agree that a hot towel treatment should work..
> 
> Thanks for posting this !
> 
> ETA: LOLOLOL At the WOBBLY legs!


when I grabbed em - they were so cute - I konw hubby won't wear em..So - they will be my steamy treat towel gloves now

Wobbly - man I thought I was gonna pass out - At least I was all alone - no one to laugh at me... Except all of you around the WORLD...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thnx Sam, I'm going to try this on Sunday, my wash day. Lawd knows I want a streamer. I hope I can get good results like you.


----------



## Dposh167 (Mar 28, 2008)

question: when during the wash routine do u steam? what exactly does it do to the hair?


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 28, 2008)

I do this sometimes after I oil my hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> question: when during the wash routine do u steam? what exactly does it do to the hair?


 

This is how I did it:

1. pre poo
2. Shampoo
3. oil rinse
4. rinse
5. apply deep condish - *insert steam treatment here* - 30 mins to 1 hour
6. detangle & final rinse.

From what others have stated - this should only be done once a month or so. This infused moisture and infused the condish as well... There was also a thread that stated when moisture levels are optimal - reversion is minimal for any thermal style. 
since I am natural - and I wanted my rollerset/flat iron to last - I decied to do this. This also may reduce frizz and tangle on curls.



Hope that helps.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay, I'm sold gonna do this tonight.  Makes perfect, BRILLIANT sense.  Expected no less from a BRILLIANT sista.


----------



## Dposh167 (Mar 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> From what others have stated - this should only be done once a month or so. This infused moisture and infused the condish as well... There was also a thread that stated when moisture levels are optimal - reversion is minimal for any thermal style.
> since I am natural - and I wanted my rollerset/flat iron to last - I decied to do this. This also may reduce frizz and tangle on curls.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now why only once a month? is it damaging? or is the worry on over-conditioning?


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 28, 2008)

SJ, you're ON it with these hair discoveries!!  I've been eye-ing this steamer talk for a while but didn't want spend serious $$$$$.  Your treatment sounds like a perfect substitution.

What heating cap do you recommend?


----------



## Averoigne (Mar 28, 2008)

What an ingenius idea, Samantha.  Thank you.  You've helped me find another way to put my new Pibbs 514 to good use.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Wondering if this will work under ghetto hood dryer.erplexed


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 28, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Wondering if this will work under ghetto hood dryer.erplexed


It should because I'm going to do it with my Gold-N-Hot portable "wear it around your neck" dryer...that thing gets as hot as hades!!! If that doesn't create steam, nothing will !! LOL


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 28, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Okay, I'm sold gonna do this tonight. Makes perfect, BRILLIANT sense. Expected no less from a BRILLIANT sista.


 
ITA what she said !!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 28, 2008)

frizzy said:


> Alrighty then, this sounds good. I know the one cap and plastic didn't work so well. Thanks for sharing.


See, :scratchch that double up part is sheer genius I tell ya!! Sheer Genius!!!
Okay who's in charge of adding up all the $1,000.00's of $$$'s SJ is saving us??

 :creatures


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 29, 2008)

Dreamsicles said:


> Thnx Sam, I'm going to try this on Sunday, my wash day. Lawd knows I want a streamer. I hope I can get good results like you.


 

Don't buy no steamer girl - invest your money. 

Buy those turbie towels!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 29, 2008)

loolalooh said:


> SJ, you're ON it with these hair discoveries!! I've been eye-ing this steamer talk for a while but didn't want spend serious $$$$$. Your treatment sounds like a perfect substitution.
> 
> What heating cap do you recommend?


 

I have a heating cap review in my Fotki -

Mastex is the one I have right now.....
http://public.fotki.com/samanthajones67/good-resourceful-info/heating-cap-reviews/

I blew up my microwave cap - but that would be a good one too....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 29, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> Now why only once a month? is it damaging? or is the worry on over-conditioning?


 

Well, it would be moisture overload. That would not be good. I did this to infuse moisture for my thermal style and to hold back reversion...If you read the other threads - that is where I learned about that. Looks like many ladies are experts on this ( Moni - I think her name is)
Of course it is RAINING in L.A. this weekend.

That is why I never do this!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 29, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> See, :scratchch that double up part is sheer genius I tell ya!! Sheer Genius!!!
> Okay who's in charge of adding up all the $1,000.00's of $$$'s SJ is saving us??
> 
> :creatures


 
INVEST IT!!!!! Save it!!!!! Start a college fund!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 29, 2008)

Averoigne said:


> What an ingenius idea, Samantha. Thank you. You've helped me find another way to put my new Pibbs 514 to good use.


 

I am gonna try it inder thepibbs next time ( next month or so )


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 29, 2008)

Results

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4121595&posted=1#post4121595


----------



## adw425 (Mar 29, 2008)

I am doing this right now, but I only used a stocking cap (soaked in steaming hot water and wrung out with gloves -- hot) and the plastic cap.  My micro heat cap (and the Mastex I just got yesterday because I know I am going to blow up the micro heat cap in the microwave some time soon, smile) look too small for me to get two turbies AND my big head under there.  I am doing a protein treatment with Duo Tex and not only do I feel the steam, it seems that, for some reason, the cap is holding the heat longer.  This was a great idea.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 29, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I am doing this right now, but I only used a mesh stock cap (soaked in steaming hot water and wrung out with gloves -- hot) and the plastic cap. My micro heat cap (and the Mastex I just got yesterday because I know I am going to blow up the micro heat cap in the microwave some time soon, smile) look too small for me to get two turbies AND my big head under there. I am doing a protein treatment with Duo Tex and not only do I feel the steam, it seems that, for some reason, the cap is holding the heat longer. This was a great idea.


 
How did it go????


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 29, 2008)

SJ, I love this idea! Those others steamers do not fit in my college student budget. Turbies I can afford. So just to make sure I got it, you sit under the dryer will wearing the turbies, right. Or can you do this with out?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 30, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> SJ, I love this idea! Those others steamers do not fit in my college student budget. Turbies I can afford. So just to make sure I got it, you sit under the dryer will wearing the turbies, right. Or can you do this with out?


 

You can use the heat cap or the dryer....


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 30, 2008)

THANKS! Off to big lots....Yay! If this works for me, I won't have to spend the extra 15-30 minutes at the gym just sitting in the steam room


----------



## adw425 (Mar 30, 2008)

Samantha:  It worked great for me!!!  Usually when I do a protein treatment, my hair is all drawn up when I rinse it out, but my hair was hanging down after I rinsed it out, not hard or tangled at all.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 31, 2008)

adw425 said:


> Samantha: It worked great for me!!! Usually when I do a protein treatment, my hair is all drawn up when I rinse it out, but my hair was hanging down after I rinsed it out, not hard or tangled at all.


 

How Wonderful!

It is a Keeper.................. I went to Big lots to wipe them out of the 10.00 (2.00 turbies!!)

 Here comes the next level in hair care!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AfroKink (Mar 31, 2008)

*Can someone post a picture of a turbie? and how much does a heat cap cost?*

*Lys*


----------



## MrsHouston (Mar 31, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> How Wonderful!
> 
> It is a Keeper.................. I went to Big lots to wipe them out of the 10.00 (2.00 turbies!!)
> 
> Here comes the next level in hair care!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I use the steam room at the gym...but I need to make it over to Big Lots for the $2 turbies!!!!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 31, 2008)

Of course I would find this after I co-washed and Dc'd...ya'll make me sick...LOL

But I will do this next co-wash....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 31, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *Can someone post a picture of a turbie? and how much does a heat cap cost?*
> 
> *Lys*


 

http://www.adiscountbeauty.com/page501.html


http://www.folica.com/Turbie_Twist_To_r495_1.html


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 31, 2008)

ALERT!!!!

Another member Shared that We do have to be careful about Steam rooms - Because of the possible Chlorine levels at any given time in the gyms.

Lets be wise!


----------



## adw425 (Mar 31, 2008)

Co-signing:  I posted this in a water filter thread.  It is an excerpt from a public health journal article.  I hate the thought of gym's adding chlorine to their water.  Lord have mercy...  If showering in tap water does this, I hate to imagine what sitting in chlorine-saturated steam does...

"Chlorine chemically bonds with protein in the hair, skin and scalp, which causes them to become brittle as well as lose color. The longer the shower the greater the concentration of chlorine gas in the air we breathe. Chlorine is a known poison and when showering is absorbed directly into the blood stream as well as through the lining of our lungs. To shower or to bath in tap water is like showering and bathing in a swimming pool. Warm shower water opens up the pores in the skin making our skin like a sponge."


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 31, 2008)

Did you use the DC on dry hair or wet hair?


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 3, 2008)

I did turban, shower cap, turban, shower cap and it didnt seem to help. No steam although I thought it was warm/hot enough.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 3, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I did turban, shower cap, turban, shower cap and it didnt seem to help. No steam although I thought it was warm/hot enough.


 
Did you sit under a dryer - or use a heat cap?????

A heat Source must be maintained............


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 5, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Did you sit under a dryer - or use a heat cap?????
> 
> A heat Source must be maintained............



To be honest, I cant even remember anymore. weird 
Im guessing I didnt.

Are the double layers even needed if you can heat one turbie/cap layer good enough?


----------



## Healthb4Length (Apr 5, 2008)

Sam!! This method rocks!!! I tried it tonight and my scalp felt sooooooooo good! When I took off the cap and baggies I was surprized to see so much curl definition and elongation! Best of all when I rinsed my hair out it was soft and easy to detangle. THANK YOU!! I'll make this a once monthly treat.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 6, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> Sam!! This method rocks!!! I tried it tonight and my scalp felt sooooooooo good! When I took off the cap and baggies I was surprized to see so much curl definition and elongation! Best of all when I rinsed my hair out it was soft and easy to detangle. THANK YOU!! I'll make this a once monthly treat.


 

Awesome Babe!!!!!

I am so glad to hear this............

I can't wait for my next one


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 6, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> This is how I did it:
> 
> 1. pre poo
> 2. Shampoo
> ...


 
I am going to do this at my next wash!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 11, 2008)

Subscribing! I will try this tomorrow.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 18, 2008)

Bumping for more folks


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 19, 2008)

I am trying this tomorrow when I do my weekly wash.  Do you guys know if it will make a big difference if I plastic-turbie-plastic-turbie-plastic?  The thought of putting a turbie directly on my conditioner squicks me out.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 19, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> I am trying this tomorrow when I do my weekly wash. Do you guys know if it will make a big difference if I plastic-turbie-plastic-turbie-plastic? The thought of putting a turbie directly on my conditioner squicks me out.


 

You will not get the same effect. The steam comes from the heat of the towels.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 19, 2008)

OK...  cool....  thanks SJ


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 19, 2008)

This is a great idea and it sounds like it would really work! I'm gonna pick up the stuff to try this today 

Update: I did pick up the stuff today and I'm doing it right now. I could feel the steam already when I was putting the turbies on at first!!!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Apr 19, 2008)

I tried it today, ladies, and oh my goodness! I washed my hair yesterday because I wanted to try DCing on dry hair. So today, I did my usual DC of cholesterol and EVOO on dry hair, got the steam going in the shower, then steamed for 10 minutes. Did a lukewarm shower and rinse, followed by a cold blast and WOW! The softness, I cannot get over the softness!

Thank you, Samantha Jones, this treatment was absolutely divine. Love it!


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 19, 2008)

Samantha I could kiss you!!!!!

I did the treatment today just like you suggested.  I knew I was dealing with a different head of hair as soon as I started rinsing the conditioner out.  My hair was like fine silk.  I kept rinsing because I thought I still had conditioner in.  Then, when I rollerset my hair, those combs just glided through my hair!!!  I usually lose/shed about twenty strands of hair while combing through my hair for a rollerset.  Today there wasn't a single hair in the combs!!!!!

I am not taking my rollers out until tomorrow but I will check back in to tell you guys how the dry hair looked.

Now, I am off to find a BT thread so I can kiss Natural Lady's ass!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 19, 2008)

This was amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My hair soaked in ALL of my conditioner, I felt none left in the towel. My hair NEVER soaks in all the condish, I'm very pleased  Plus, this kept me from buying a $130-200 hair steamer that I didn't have room for.

Yup, this one's definitely a keeper


----------



## gn1g (Apr 20, 2008)

can u or should u do this right after a touch up?


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 20, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> This was amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My hair soaked in ALL of my conditioner, I felt none left in the towel. My hair NEVER soaks in all the condish, I'm very pleased  Plus, this kept me from buying a $130-200 hair steamer that I didn't have room for.
> 
> Yup, this one's definitely a keeper


 
How long did you sit under the dryer?  I sat for an hour.  At about the 40 minute mark I was like... :burning: :burning::burning: but I stayed under for the full hour.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 20, 2008)

gn1g said:


> can u or should u do this right after a touch up?


 
I don't know...  but I might try this right after my next relaxer because I use a no-lye relaxer and they have tendency to dry out hair.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok...  So...  my hair looked great and I got lots of compliments at church.

But the most important thing is that this steam treatment might actually allow me to stretch past week 5/6.  This treat really really really smoothed out my new growth.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow!!!

This is great news!!!!



All I know is that whatever I can do to keep soft and moisturized hair for less - is all I can do !!!

Join the challenge ladies!


----------



## Romey (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting this thread. I owe homage to you. 

Anyway, the treatment was great. I followed the instructions to the "T" and my scalp was reinvigorated, and my hair was really soft. 

Again, thank you for your sharing your knowledge.


----------



## LaManda (Apr 21, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> You will not get the same effect. The steam comes from the heat of the towels.


 
I second this....I tried plastic, turbie, plastic, turbie, plastic and received no steam.  This past weekend I did turbie, plastic, turbie, plastic and the results were MUCH, MUCH better.

Thanks Samantha Jones, your experiment was pure genius.  Saving me and other members about $150.  You rock!!!!


----------



## tatiana (Apr 21, 2008)

Natural here, please forgive me if this question has been answered earlier in the thread.

 I am interested in using Steam Treatments to elongate my hair for my wash n gos. How long the benefits of the treatment last? The weather is getting warmer, I will start CW everyday. Do I up my treatments to 1x week or is 1 x month still suffice?


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 21, 2008)

tatiana...  I'm not the OP, but samantha is a natural.  So, if she says 1x per month is enough, it should be enough.  But, everyone's hair is different so you may have experiment with the timing to see what works for your hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 21, 2008)

LaManda said:


> I second this....I tried plastic, turbie, plastic, turbie, plastic and received no steam. This past weekend I did turbie, plastic, turbie, plastic and the results were MUCH, MUCH better.
> 
> Thanks Samantha Jones, your experiment was pure genius. Saving me and other members about $150. *You rock*!!!!


 

Awe!

Thanks!!! LCHF totally Rocks. I am glad I posted it here - I am not sure I would have rec'd such a warm response elsewhere.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 21, 2008)

tatiana said:


> Natural here, please forgive me if this question has been answered earlier in the thread.
> 
> I am interested in using Steam Treatments to elongate my hair for my wash n gos. How long the benefits of the treatment last? The weather is getting warmer, I will start CW everyday. Do I up my treatments to 1x week or is 1 x month still suffice?


 
Hey Tatiana! I suggest you really know your own hair for this answer. The treatment could last for a few days.........

our hair ( curly coils ) tend to be drier - but - If you have your hair in optimal condition, and use the right products for your particular hair needs - 2 x a month may work - or 1x a month should work. YOu have to really test it to know. 

This treatment infuses Moisture..... Elongation might or might not come along with that.

And - one hour for me - was best.....................


----------



## Jhuidah (Apr 21, 2008)

So I tried this on wash night this past Friday, but I ended up falling asleep before I could get under the dryer (that Zyrtec has a sis flat on her back every night).  My hair does seem shinier than normal, and my ends definitely feel better--they are my problem zone.  So this might be a keeper!  I won't do it again this Friday for fear of over-moisturizing, but I will definitely try it again two weeks from now.  With actual heat this time to keep the steam going.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2008)

Bumping to subscribe.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Apr 24, 2008)

I tried this and it works! I don't get steam when I take off the cap because I'm up and down so much that I don't stay under the dryer/heat source consistently but I do get hair that is softer and better conditioned faster and that stays moisturized a little longer between washing/conditioning. 

Samantha, THANK YOU! Great idea.


----------



## lovinmylocs (Apr 24, 2008)

I tried this twice this month - two weekends back to back - I know I was flirting with disaster by my hair has been soooooooooooooooooooooo dry. I could start a brush fire. The first time I did it with a conditioner concotion mix - the results were so so. The second time I did it it was with Redken Butter Treat and I had the best hair ever. This is such a keeper and I'll stick with twice a month, but I'll space them out from now on.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2008)

lovinmylocs said:


> I tried this twice this month - two weekends back to back - I know I was flirting with disaster by my hair has been soooooooooooooooooooooo dry. I could start a brush fire. The first time I did it with a conditioner concotion mix - the results were so so. The second time I did it it was with Redken Butter Treat and I had the best hair ever. This is such a keeper and I'll stick with twice a month, but I'll space them out from now on.


 

good news!!!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 24, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> How long did you sit under the dryer? I sat for an hour. At about the 40 minute mark I was like... :burning: :burning::burning: but I stayed under for the full hour.


 
I sat under for 30 min. I could really see myself doing this once a week. I've cowashed three times this week already and my hair doesn't feel mushy (my hair is _real _thirsty, ha ha!).


----------



## shawniegee (Apr 24, 2008)

This sounds great! I'm going to try this when I take my braids down.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2008)

shawniegee said:


> This sounds great! I'm going to try this when I take my braids down.


 
YOU can do it while in braids too!!!


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 25, 2008)

HELP!!!!

Someone tell me to put the turbie twists down.  I just did a steam treatment last week.  I know I shouldn't do one this week, but my hair felt so good afterwards, I am having a really really really hard time stopping myself from doing this again this week!!!


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 25, 2008)

I tried the home grown treatment once.
It worked very well except for the fact that it was SOOO steamy and hot that it actually overheated my soft bonnet dryer forcing the safety swith to trip after only 10 minutes.  I thought it was permanent but it came back to life in about an hour.

Meanwhile. my hair was amazingly soft!!!!! 

I think it's a good option if it works but I think I'm going to have to buy a real steamer so I don't damage my Ionic soft bonnet hair dryer (love of my life!!!! ) or worse-eletrocute/set myself on fire because of all the heat!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 26, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> Someone tell me to put the turbie twists down. I just did a steam treatment last week. I know I shouldn't do one this week, but my hair felt so good afterwards, I am having a really really really hard time stopping myself from doing this again this week!!!


 


oooooh! another addict!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Everything Zen said:


> I tried the home grown treatment once.
> It worked very well except for the fact that it was SOOO steamy and hot that it actually overheated my soft bonnet dryer forcing the safety swith to trip after only 10 minutes.  I thought it was permanent but it came back to life in about an hour.
> 
> Meanwhile. my hair was amazingly soft!!!!!
> ...


WOW! you really got the steam goin'!!!!


----------



## Faith (Apr 26, 2008)

I used to do it back in the day but stopped...got lazy but your post has got me doing them again.  
Did one today and my hair was sooooo soft.   2 hours after I had washed my hair and it was out while I combed/braided it up I thought my hair was wet but it was just unbelievably soft.  I think having healthier hair contributed as well.  When I was relax my hair would be DRY in about 30-45 min. Today a few hours later and it still felt very soft (so soft I thought it was wet).  I'll keep to this every 2 weeks...this time making sure I seal in the steam (I didn't do it "properly" today).


----------



## Bint Yusef (Apr 26, 2008)

Im trying this right now, under the dryer typing this message and its getting mighty warm underneath this first cap.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Apr 26, 2008)

I am a newbie and I tried the steam treatment on natural hair and my hair felt really soft and hydrated. My hair felt moist hours after the treatment.  I will continue this treatment every two weeks.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Apr 26, 2008)

Im gonna try this method. I saw the turbons at Dollar Tree for a dollar 2 months ago but bypassed them..Well ill be stopping by soon to pick em up and those gloves


----------



## Mortons (Apr 30, 2008)

Just found this thread.  I'm gonna try this this weekend


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 30, 2008)

Steam treatment after chelating?


----------



## starfish79 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for this tip my hair LOVES this technique!


----------



## Twisties (Apr 30, 2008)

I am in the challenge

1. Name - *Twisties*
2. Natural or relaxed? – *Natural 4b (5a/b), w/color to cover gray*
3. Bi-Weekly or monthly? *Bi-weekly* 
4. CHECKING in With PICS!! *Will add pic in siggy until the journals are reactivated* 
5. Tools- *Plastic cap and towels under my Hot Tools 1059 dryer on high heat, high speed.* (*conditioners:*  alternate w/ Biolage Ultra Hydrating, Roux Moisture Recovery, Aubrey GPB, or ORS. Oils: coconut, sweet almond or grapeseed oil)
       6.  First treatment - was *Sat April 26* 

Results were:  Soft hair, very moisturized, flat ironed and it did NOT revert the next day)!!!

This is a keeper!!!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok i tried this method and it was wonderful
My hair was so moisturized but not over moisturized, soft, silky and NO TANGLES i didnt even have to use my shower comb  as soon as water hit it they just melted out.
My hair color was alot darker too.
So needless to say i will add this to my regimen from now on ..I think I can get away with doing it bi weekly i'll see how it goes.
The best part is I only spent $5 for every thing i needed talk about money saved   Thanx SJ!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 1, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Ok i tried this method and it was wonderful
> My hair was so moisturized but not over moisturized, soft, silky and NO TANGLES i didnt even have to use my shower comb  as soon as water hit it they just melted out.
> My hair color was alot darker too.
> So needless to say i will add this to my regimen from now on ..I think I can get away with doing it bi weekly i'll see how it goes.
> The best part is I only spent $5 for every thing i needed talk about money saved Thanx SJ!!!


 

WOW!!! so - are you sending me a finders fee???heeee!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lavendar (May 1, 2008)

Hey this sounds fab SJ!!!  Has anyone tried this steam treatment with a strictly protein conditioner?  I'm thinking of doing this with the Aphogee reconstructer (not the hard one).  

Thanks for turning me on to this thread MedMunky!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (May 1, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> WOW!!! so - are you sending me a finders fee???heeee!
> 
> Congratulations!!!


:blowkiss: a finders fee of luv


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 1, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> :blowkiss: a finders fee of luv


 
I'll take it!!!!!!
LCHF ROCKS!


----------



## frizzy (May 3, 2008)

How is it working for you Pibbs users?  I'm not so sure.  

I have a cotton turbie towel and a microfiber one.  I use the cotton next to my hair, plastic cap, micro towel and another cap.  It stays warm, but I want it hot.  I set the dryer to around 55 or 60, what could be wrong?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 3, 2008)

frizzy said:


> How is it working for you Pibbs users? I'm not so sure.
> 
> I have a cotton turbie towel and a microfiber one. I use the cotton next to my hair, plastic cap, micro towel and another cap. It stays warm, but I want it hot. I set the dryer to around 55 or 60, what could be wrong?


 

I have only tried it with the heating cap. 

Sorry.


----------



## MrsHouston (May 4, 2008)

frizzy said:


> How is it working for you Pibbs users?  I'm not so sure.
> 
> I have a cotton turbie towel and a microfiber one.  I use the cotton next to my hair, plastic cap, micro towel and another cap.  It stays warm, but I want it hot.  I set the dryer to around 55 or 60, what could be wrong?



I'm using mine with the Pibbs...it's working great!  I'm only using one turbie and two plastic caps...I did pick up several from Big Lots


----------



## frizzy (May 4, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I have only tried it with the heating cap.
> 
> Sorry.


 

Okay, I get it now.  I did use it once with the microwave gel heating cap and it worked better.  I'll get a Mastex or better yet just use the portable dryer I already have.  

Thanks for your input.


----------



## frizzy (May 4, 2008)

MrsHouston said:


> I'm using mine with the Pibbs...it's working great! I'm only using one turbie and two plastic caps...I did pick up several from Big Lots


 

Thanks MrsHouston, I did end up taking off one plastic and the microfiber turban and got a little more heat inside.  It's something about the suction of the Pibbs that's just not getting it steamy for me.  

What temp do you have your dryer set to?


----------



## MrsHouston (May 4, 2008)

frizzy said:


> Thanks MrsHouston, I did end up taking off one plastic and the microfiber turban and got a little more heat inside.  It's something about the suction of the Pibbs that's just not getting it steamy for me.
> 
> What temp do you have your dryer set to?



I think it was set around 55...It was hot enough to make me sweat under there.  My towel was still very hot when I took it off last night.  Maybe tried 60 or 70.


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 8, 2008)

frizzy said:


> Thanks MrsHouston, I did end up taking off one plastic and the microfiber turban and got a little more heat inside. It's something about the suction of the Pibbs that's just not getting it steamy for me.


 
Same here, I tried this tecnique twice with my Pibbs and I didn't get any steam but all the conditioner was absorded into my hair. I have a heating cap with I am going to try and see if I get better results in 2 weeks.


----------



## NessaNessa (May 11, 2008)

Sitting under the dryer (my Ionic soft top dryer)

I am 5+ months post.  This _may_ be the determining factor if I relax or not.

Transitioning is *hard* y'all


----------



## Jassy28 (May 11, 2008)

Hey Ladies!
My gym does not have a steam room, but they do have a dry heat sauna. Can I wrap my hair in a wet towel to get a steam treatment?


----------



## metalkitty (May 18, 2008)

Could someone tell me how wet the turbie around the hair should be? I tried the steam treatment and I think it wasn't wet enough since the towel absorbed a bit of the conditioner.....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 19, 2008)

metalkitty said:


> Could someone tell me how wet the turbie around the hair should be? I tried the steam treatment and I think it wasn't wet enough since the towel absorbed a bit of the conditioner.....


 
The towel should be dunked or immersed in hot water. That is why you need the gloves.....Wring it out thoruogly - apply to your head.


----------



## metalkitty (May 21, 2008)

Thanks! I think that's what I did but the turbie seemed to absorb a bit of the conditioner....


----------



## QT (May 21, 2008)

I used a humidifier however, it blows cool air. I got a *USEFUL * tip from another thread to make your own steamer. They said to use a facial steamer, to use it you will get a large plastic garbage bag and put a hole (small enough to fit over the face part) at the bottom and put the bag over the face part of the steamer. So I took it a step further and used my humidifier and did the same steps. I use it for my cowashes. The only thing is that it’s distributes cool steam instead of warm steam, hopefully I’m doing my hair some justice w/ the cool air.


----------



## JustKiya (May 30, 2008)

I just got a heat cap, I just got a heat cap!!!!  

I figure I'll reread the thread(s), and then give myself a treatment tomorrow or Sunday....


----------



## cieramichele (May 30, 2008)

I like a very damp near wet turbie on first then the shower cap.  I use the gold n hot soft bonnet dryer. great results


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 4, 2008)

How is the steam going???


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm going to go to Wally World and pick up another turban towel and the gloves.

Thx for the tips SJ!


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 5, 2008)

I still need to get my gloves...


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok...  ya'll wanna know how good this steam treatment is.  I have been doing this treatment once a week for the last two months or so.  I usually do it on a Saturday and then rollerset my hair.  Then I'm good for the week.

Well...  for the last two months I have been using BT everyday.  So, my hair is growing like weeds.  Plus, the last time I relaxed on May 13th, my relaxer didn't really take because I was tired and didn't leave it on long enough.  The steam treatments have been masking the new growth until I relax again on July 12th (almost 9 weeks).  UNTIL TODAY!

I got caught in the rain and !  I didn't realiza just how nappy my hair is.  I took one look at my hair and decided not to put a comb through it.  So, I am doing an overnight condition and I will be doing my steam treatment early this week.

This steam treatment is really helping me stretch my relaxers.  Thanks Samantha


----------



## xxCami (Jun 12, 2008)

hmmm well ...
I dont know about all that .. 
steam is free. lol 

i used to pin curl my hair wet or dry.. 
put my shower cap on..
and before i go in the b room, make it really steamy.. 
take my shower or whatever.. 
and time i spend in there is like 30 min @ most.. 
my hair comes out curly.. and nice.. 
back in the day.. 

i didnt need all the extra stuff
and its relaxing.. 

also to lose weight .. u can do the same thing but wrap your body in a garbage bag lol.. yea i know off the topic!

HTH!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 12, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> Ok... ya'll wanna know how good this steam treatment is. I have been doing this treatment once a week for the last two months or so. I usually do it on a Saturday and then rollerset my hair. Then I'm good for the week.
> 
> Well... for the last two months I have been using BT everyday. So, my hair is growing like weeds. Plus, the last time I relaxed on May 13th, my relaxer didn't really take because I was tired and didn't leave it on long enough. The steam treatments have been masking the new growth until I relax again on July 12th (almost 9 weeks). UNTIL TODAY!
> 
> ...


 

no problem......


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jun 20, 2008)

Did a steam treatment today. Serious hands in hair-itis  Now when I did this on my daughters, their natural hair stayed straight much longer than ever before when I have straightened it. I straightened my hair out today, and it's wet out (always seems to get wet out when I straighten ) so we'll see if it stays smoother longer.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 26, 2008)

Question...so I put the wet turban towel thingy on my hair first, then the plastic cap, or do you put on a plastic cap first?  If the towel is on first, does it tangle up the hair?


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 26, 2008)

msshortysweets said:


> Question...so I put the wet turban towel thingy on my hair first, then the plastic cap, or do you put on a plastic cap first?  If the towel is on first, does it tangle up the hair?



towel first. no tangles.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 26, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> towel first. no tangles.


  Cool...I think im going to try this next wash day...


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jun 27, 2008)

I did a steam treatment last night (not my first) and I was amazed - my hair soaked up ALL the conditioner.  I didn't even rinse.  I just put my hair back in a bun.  This morning is it so moist and feels heavenly.

This makes me wonder.  If my hair needed that treatment that bad should I do another one sooner than 2 weeks.  Whatcha think?


----------



## frizzy (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been away from home for work lately and while I was away I found the answer to why my steaming wasn't working.  

My turbie was too thin.  I bought another turbie while I was away, and the new one was so much thicker and velour-like.  So between having a thick enough head-wrap and using my portable soft-bonnet hair dryer, my hair was in heaven. I only used one turban and one plastic cap but the hair came out perfect!

Thanks Samantha!!


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 28, 2008)

SunnyDelight said:


> I did a steam treatment last night (not my first) and I was amazed - my hair soaked up ALL the conditioner. I didn't even rinse. I just put my hair back in a bun. This morning is it so moist and feels heavenly.
> 
> This makes me wonder. If my hair needed that treatment that bad should I do another one sooner than 2 weeks. Whatcha think?


 
I do them once a week and i have not experienced an adverse effects yet!


----------



## jkamiel (Jul 17, 2008)

hmm.. i'm doin this now but only with one towel.. is it much different, do yall think?

next time i'm at sally's i'll get another


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 17, 2008)

frizzy said:


> I've been away from home for work lately and while I was away I found the answer to why my steaming wasn't working.
> 
> My turbie was too thin. I bought another turbie while I was away, and the new one was so much thicker and velour-like. So between having a thick enough head-wrap and using my portable soft-bonnet hair dryer, my hair was in heaven. I only used one turban and one plastic cap but the hair came out perfect!
> 
> Thanks Samantha!!


 

I am glad you had great results!  What brand is your turbie?  I am thinking of getting one (I had one but it got ruined)  TIA!!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 25, 2008)

thank you so much for posting this.  i did this on my hair and it was in love.  i'm gonna add this to my reggie and do this once a month, especially when i need a perm.


----------



## frizzy (Jul 25, 2008)

Reyna21 said:


> I am glad you had great results! What brand is your turbie? I am thinking of getting one (I had one but it got ruined) TIA!!


 

It's a Turbie Twist, I got it from Sally's.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 25, 2008)

I actually didn't have a turbie twist and couldn't find one so i just used 2 small towels.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 25, 2008)

frizzy said:


> It's a Turbie Twist, I got it from Sally's.


 
Thanks!! I will race to Sally's just as soon as I scrounge up a few bucks!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey ladies!

Just fyi I see the turbie towels at dollar tree and big lots all the time....

So you can find them for a steal!!!!!

Good luck and happy steaming!


----------



## shocol (Aug 4, 2008)

Samjones67,

I've steaming for a couple of months now. It's one of the best things I've ever done for my hair.  Thank you!

I also read your post about stearalkonium chloride and others and I decided to eliminate them as much as possible from my conditioners.  My hair is thanking me for it.  I could never understand why my hair was still bone-dry even though I was only CW.  So even though my hair's not perfectly moisturized, it's still made a big difference.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 4, 2008)

shocol said:


> Samjones67,
> 
> I've steaming for a couple of months now. It's one of the best things I've ever done for my hair. Thank you!
> 
> I also read your post about stearalkonium chloride and others and I decided to eliminate them as much as possible from my conditioners. My hair is thanking me for it. I could never understand why my hair was still bone-dry even though I was only CW. So even though my hair's not perfectly moisturized, it's still made a big difference.


 

Congratulations!!! I do believe that SC is a big reason that some have problems.. So congrats!!!!


----------



## naijanikki (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi ladies!  I just joined LHCF yesterday and it was mostly because of this thread. I tried my first steam treatment 3 weeks ago and it was FABULOUS!!!  I mean, my hair has been trippin for about a month (I moved from Houston to Chicago) and that made such a big difference!  I love em and now I'll be doing them every 2 weeks.  So, thank you so much Samanthajones!!


----------



## frizzy (Aug 4, 2008)

shocol said:


> Samjones67,
> 
> I've steaming for a couple of months now. It's one of the best things I've ever done for my hair. Thank you!
> 
> I also read your post about *stearalkonium chloride* and others and I decided to eliminate them as much as possible from my conditioners. My hair is thanking me for it. I could never understand why my hair was still bone-dry even though I was only CW. So even though my hair's not perfectly moisturized, it's still made a big difference.


 


samanthajones67 said:


> Congratulations!!! I do believe that SC is a big reason that some have problems.. So congrats!!!!


 
I didn't get that memo!!     Anybody have a link?  TIA!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 4, 2008)

frizzy said:


> I didn't get that memo!!  Anybody have a link? TIA!


 

Oooo...... I will have to look for it. I have talked about it in other posts.... Most ignore it though.....

I will get bk to you. or PM me...


----------



## frizzy (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks again, Samantha!


----------



## zzirvingj (Aug 5, 2008)

I cannot WAIT to try this on my hair


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 5, 2008)

frizzy said:


> I didn't get that memo!!  Anybody have a link? TIA!


 

Here you go Frizzy...
Page 4................

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=252637&page=4


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 5, 2008)

Bumped for Frizzy.................


----------



## frizzy (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the bump and the info Samantha, now I got a lot of bottles to go read.


----------



## naijanikki (Aug 6, 2008)

Good info on the stearalkonium chloride!


----------



## cecilie (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the information .


----------



## Tarae (Aug 14, 2008)

Bumping


----------



## SmartyPants (Aug 14, 2008)

SunnyDelight said:


> I did a steam treatment last night (not my first) and I was amazed - my hair soaked up ALL the conditioner. I didn't even rinse. I just put my hair back in a bun. This morning is it so moist and feels heavenly.
> 
> This makes me wonder. If my hair needed that treatment that bad should I do another one sooner than 2 weeks. Whatcha think?


 

I do them two or three times a week.  One of those times is with the Nexxus Keraphix which is a light protein treatment.  My hair is really back to the health it was in nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## hurricane (Aug 14, 2008)

I like it, I like it. So much cheaper than buying a steamer. 

Thanks, can't wait to try.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 14, 2008)

hurricane said:


> I like it, I like it. So much cheaper than buying a steamer.
> 
> Thanks, can't wait to try.


 

Totally - those things are toooo high.... DH won't let me.........


----------



## *Muffin* (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, that's an awesome idea.  I'm surprised that's never crossed my mind as much plotting and scheming I do when it comes to my hair care routine .


----------



## zzirvingj (Aug 31, 2008)

Bumping...I plan to try this steam treatment this week.  How's it going ladies??


----------



## TrendySocialite (Sep 5, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> Bumping...I plan to try this steam treatment this week. How's it going ladies??


 
I'm doing one now...did one on Monday night. I had MIchelle Obama hair afterwards. Got sooooooooooooo many compliments. This one dude kept staring at it, couldn't concentrate on his work...LOL

Tonight I'm doing it with my brand new conditioner mix after I co-washed my hair.


----------



## explosiva9 (Sep 10, 2008)

bumping for updates?


----------



## GodsPromises (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I was planning on doing this tonight and did eveything like instructed and went to use my heating cap and guess what it's not working   My dryer isn't working either so I have no heat but I do have 2 towels and two plastic bags on and  I will leave them on for about 1 1/2 hours and then rinse out.  I will be going to Sallys this week to get me another heating cap.

This sounds so good and my hair needs all the moisture it can get.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Sep 24, 2008)

Did it again this morning....

I'm 8 weeks post and I have Diana Ross hair...BIG!!!!!!!!!!! Usually at this point I just wear rollersets because it's too much to try to straighten. But my SO wanted me to wear it straight today, so I obliged.

It actually doesn't look bad. It's soft, moisturized my NG is manageable. It's not as flat as usual, but it's still cute.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Sep 25, 2008)

arr1216 said:


> I'm doing one now...did one on Monday night. I had MIchelle Obama hair afterwards. Got sooooooooooooo many compliments. This one dude kept staring at it, couldn't concentrate on his work...LOL
> 
> Tonight I'm doing it with my brand new conditioner mix after I co-washed my hair.


 

OOOO! michelle Obama hair... Yea.. that is some awesome hairrrrr


----------



## Mis007 (Sep 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I just got a heat cap, I just got a heat cap!!!!
> 
> I figure I'll reread the thread(s), and then give myself a treatment tomorrow or Sunday....


 

I just purchased one on ebay...​


----------



## LushLox (Oct 13, 2008)

Steaming is fantastic, it really keeps my new growth in check it is so soft and manageable and (hopefully) it will really aid me to stretch out my relaxer.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been steaming for a minute, but I FINALLY broke down and got me two Turbie Twists so I could stop using my handtowels lol - I can't wait til my next steam treatment - I plan on doing a lot of them over the winter to keep my hair lush in the cold air.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 28, 2008)

Many of these new showerheads act as a steamer so the one I have is like that so no need to buy one. But yes, steaming is good. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## me-T (Oct 29, 2008)

i got turbie twists to do mine with now. its weird cause i feel like it's not workin, but after a while i noticed long term results. 
its kinda like how the first few days of baggying, you dont notice much, but after while you see how much it benefits.


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 29, 2008)

I am steaming 3x's a week now.  I don't really have a choice it's either steam 3x's a week or relax this MT/OCT induced growth every five weeks.  I ran out of my Nexxus Humectress so I broke down and ordered the 5 lb. tub of KeraCare Humecto.  I had been wanting to try it for a year or two but I kept on the the Nexxus because I could get it locally.

I have no idea why I waited.  KeraCare Humecto + Steam Treatment = Hair Heaven!


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 1, 2008)

I *love* steaming, and I suspect that the results are going to get increasingly better. I steamed again today, and my hair is just SO happy. I'll definitely be doing this once a week all winter long - it's fabulous! Thank you SamanthaJones - this is a keeper!!!


----------



## tsturnbu (Nov 1, 2008)

BUMPING....I MAY TRY THIS TONIGHT!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 4, 2008)

I tried this last week, and I LOVE it!!! 

My hair came out so soft and smooth. I still have protein overload, so I know that I need to do this more often. 

SJ, how often can I safely do this? I've been thinking about doing this once a week, but I worry it's not enough. Can I do this everyday for a few days?


----------



## me-T (Nov 4, 2008)

i do it every week, and i kinda feel like i need to do it more often cause my hair STAYS thirsty.


----------



## genesis132 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'LL TRY THIS FOR THE FIRST TIME TONIGHT....I bought my turbies yesterday at Sallys...today I'm plan to pick up the bottled water and  cleaning gloves from the Dollar Tree. From reading the past posts, it seems ladies with a Pibbs may not get the best results or it's doesn't get the towels hot enough? Please say it ain't so...!!' I may have to pull out the ole' trusty Table Top dryer that I'd abandon after buying the Pibbs...I don't want to spend money on a heat cap either..but who knows what I might pick up today.....


----------



## genesis132 (Nov 9, 2008)

*~*UPDATE LADIES~*~

I steamed for the first time last night....let me tell you....I"M IN LOVE AGAIN (with my hair that is )

Here's how it went down......
1- I put my hair 6 in detangled plaits
2- I applied my beloved OCT to my entire head/plaits...I let that sit for about 5-6 minutes
3-I hopped in the shower and rinsed the OCT out, then followed up my OCT Color Therapy Shamjpoo (luv's this),,,then rinsed again
4--I applied my AO Honeysuckle Rose to my entire head..a lil extra on my ends...I also added some honeyquat to my ends..
5--Applied the turbie,plastic,turbie,plastic
6--Got under my Pibby514 for about 1 hour with the temp as high as it could go
7--Rinsed with cold water
9--Rollersetted with my Aveda Straig Lotion, distilled water, coconut oil and a tiny bit of Profectiv Anti-breakage creme on my ends only.
10--I got under the pibbs for about 30 minutes

I left my rollers in all nite...this morning when I took the rollers out..my hair was very shiny and moisturized...my ends were easy to separate...this is amazing!!

I had bouncy, healthy looking hair. I plan to do this again next Saturday..since I'm using OCT/MT the more moisture I can get the better


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 10, 2008)

I did the steam treatment again last night. I had great results! 

This time, I did the oil rinse, then used a cheapie condish (VO5 with Chamomille Tea) to rinse the oil out, then followed it up with PM Supercharged Conditioner. I put the shower cap on then applied the first turbie, then cap again, turbie again, followed by another shower cap. I get better results this way. 

I rinsed the PM conditioner, and rinsed and detangled with Infusium conditioner (which has great slip). I then detangled and rollersat with PM the Conditioner Leave-In. 

**I sat under the hooded dryer for about 20 minutes on high, then kept it on medium for the remainder of the time. I also used a bit of Chi Silk for heat protection. 

My hair came out super soft and moisturized. I've been trying to get my hair out of protein overload....without doing a relaxer. I want to braid my hair, and can't do it when it's in PO land. I plan to keep doing every 2-3 days to get there faster.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 10, 2008)

I just thought of something....has anyone ever done this with braids in their hair? I think I'm going to do this once or twice a month when I braid my hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 10, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> I just thought of something....has anyone ever done this with braids in their hair? I think I'm going to do this once or twice a month when I braid my hair.


 

Yes..............................


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 11, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Yes..............................


 
Hey, SJ, how often should it be done with braids? How often is too often? 

TIA


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 11, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Hey, SJ, how often should it be done with braids? How often is too often?
> 
> TIA


 
BA - I don't Steam as otften as the other girls here... however... I did steam it up at least once a month.....

hth


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, I'll just see what will work for me. I know that braids can be drying, so I guess I'll do it twice a month or so. 

Thanks again, SJ.


----------



## zzirvingj (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been doing it once a week 

HOWEVER....I have problems with my towel not staying HOT for long enough  Any suggestions anyone?  I am placing the towel in BOILING hot water, then I ring about 75% of the water out, and wrap it around my hair immediately, then place the shower cap over it.

I swear like 5 minutes later, if I touch the very front part of my hair, it's turning cool already...what gives?  As a result, I only stay under my "home-made steam cap" for 15 minutes, cuz I feel like all of the steam/heat is gone by then....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 12, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> I've been doing it once a week
> 
> HOWEVER....I have problems with my towel not staying HOT for long enough  Any suggestions anyone? I am placing the towel in BOILING hot water, then I ring about 75% of the water out, and wrap it around my hair immediately, then place the shower cap over it.
> 
> I swear like 5 minutes later, if I touch the very front part of my hair, it's turning cool already...what gives? As a result, I only stay under my "home-made steam cap" for 15 minutes, cuz I feel like all of the steam/heat is gone by then....


 

Are you under a dryer? the heat source must be maintained.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 12, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> I've been doing it once a week
> 
> HOWEVER....I have problems with my towel not staying HOT for long enough  Any suggestions anyone?  I am placing the towel in BOILING hot water, then I ring about 75% of the water out, and wrap it around my hair immediately, then place the shower cap over it.
> 
> I swear like 5 minutes later, if I touch the very front part of my hair, it's turning cool already...what gives?  As a result, I only stay under my "home-made steam cap" for 15 minutes, cuz I feel like all of the steam/heat is gone by then....





samanthajones67 said:


> Are you under a dryer? the heat source must be maintained.



Yeah that, and are you only using one towel/shower cap layer? I always use two, and stay under the dryer, and my head is literally still steaming when I take it off an hour (or so  ) later....


----------



## zzirvingj (Nov 13, 2008)

^^^No, I have not been under the dryer 

I will definitely sit under the dryer when I do it this weekend.  I can't wait to see the difference that it makes.  

And yes, I've only been using one towel so maybe next time I'll use two.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 14, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> ^^^No, I have not been under the dryer
> 
> I will definitely sit under the dryer when I do it this weekend. I can't wait to see the difference that it makes.
> 
> And yes, I've only been using one towel so maybe next time I'll use two. Thanks for the advice!


 

Sorry sweetie! I did not see that - I only presumed that you were using two towels... The recipe/method works as I described it pretty well. Of course - it is not the only way - But it works for me


----------



## MJ (Nov 25, 2008)

Samantha, I want to thank you for sharing this technique with us. Since September or October, I've doing the steam treatment during my weekly deep conditioning. I'd used two hand towels (I like the thickness), a processing cap, and grocery bag. It worked really well. However, with my last two deep conditioning treatments, I'd decided to go under the dryer as you'd suggested. I only did this because of the responses to Zzirvingj's post. I didn't think it would make a difference, but I was wrong! O.M.G.!!!!!!   , my hair felt wonderful! .






p.s. I had to use a second processing cap instead of a grocery bag when I went under the dryer. The grocery bag's plastic wasn't reacting favorably to the external heat.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I think this should be a Sticky!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 25, 2008)

MJ said:


> Samantha, I want to thank you for sharing this technique with us. Since September or October, I've doing the steam treatment during my weekly deep conditioning. I'd used two hand towels (I like the thickness), a processing cap, and grocery bag. It worked really well. However, with my last two deep conditioning treatments, I'd decided to go under the dryer as you'd suggested. I only did this because of the responses to Zzirvingj's post. I didn't think it would make a difference, but I was wrong! O.M.G.!!!!!!   , my hair felt wonderful! .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Glad to hear it my dear!!!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 27, 2008)

I Told Ya'll years ago.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> I Told Ya'll years ago.


 

Wow! Hi there! I was not here years ago... so I am glad to know there is nothing new under sun.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

BUMPED ON UP!!!!!!!!

Yes - We LURRRVE Steammmm


----------



## SmartyPants (Dec 20, 2008)

MJ said:


> *Samantha, I want to thank you for sharing this technique with us. Since September or October, I've doing the steam treatment during my weekly deep conditioning.*


 
I'm going to go ahead and co-sign this.  And since I have been using Motions Moisture Plus After-Shampoo Conditioner or KeraCare Humecto (I have a 5 lb. tub of this before I transition completely to the Motions line) my hair has been looking and feeling much healthier.

I steam 3x's a week when I get past week 6 post-relaxer (especially because I am going for a 20 week stretch this time).  This is working wonders on my new growth.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 20, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> I'm going to go ahead and co-sign this. And since I have been using Motions Moisture Plus After-Shampoo Conditioner or KeraCare Humecto (I have a 5 lb. tub of this before I transition completely to the Motions line) my hair has been looking and feeling much healthier.
> 
> *I steam 3x's a week when I get past week 6 post-relaxer* (especially because I am going for a 20 week stretch this time). This is working wonders on my new growth.


 

WOW! that is alot.... Well, I think Relaxers need soooo much more love, and moisture.

I wish I had known about all of this years ago...........


----------



## SmartyPants (Dec 21, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> WOW! that is alot.... Well, I think Relaxers need soooo much more love, and moisture.
> 
> I wish I had known about all of this years ago...........


 
I have OCT/MT induced growth...  this ish isn't playing!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 21, 2008)

I was so planning to get me a hair steamer in January to reward myself for the No Buy Til January challenge.  I think I may get the Pibbs dryer in Jan and hair steamer in Feb now.  Although I did put a hair steamer on my Christmas list.  I'm thinking my mom won't buy it bc she thinks I'm "too focused" on my hair right now.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 29, 2008)

Now, *samanthajones*, this is a steamer that I can afford!  I've been sitting over here drooling, wishing, and hoping for a steamer.  Even though I knew that I could not fit it in my budget.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 29, 2008)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Now, *samanthajones*, this is a steamer that I can afford! I've been sitting over here drooling, wishing, and hoping for a steamer. Even though I knew that I could not fit it in my budget.


 

 Yep - this one does not take up space!!!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 2, 2009)

Sam, your right steaming is amazing! I've had nothing but praises for steaming. I haven't steamed in a minute but once I move everything into my new apt. I'll be steaming biweekly as I was before. By the way I got this steamer from hair-only.com

http://www.hairgift.com/hair-care.html

it was on sale for $120 but you can sometimes find it on Ebay for cheaper. I love that it doesn't take up a whole mess of space! I just put it on my table top and go! This bad boy is powerful too, it's like turbie steaming to the 100th power! I would suggest wearing a head band when you steam because it the water from the steam will start pouring down your forehead and into your eyes!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 2, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> Sam, your right steaming is amazing! I've had nothing but praises for steaming. I haven't steamed in a minute but once I move everything into my new apt. I'll be steaming biweekly as I was before. By the way I got this steamer from hair-only.com
> 
> http://www.hairgift.com/hair-care.html
> 
> it was on sale for $120 but you can sometimes find it on Ebay for cheaper. I love that it doesn't take up a whole mess of space! I just put it on my table top and go! This bad boy is powerful too, it's like turbie steaming to the 100th power! I would suggest wearing a head band when you steam because it the water from the steam will start pouring down your forehead and into your eyes!


 
Thanks Girl! I am gonna get one... soon....


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 3, 2009)

Just finished the home grown steam treatment, and it ran me about $5 at the dollar store. FABULOUS! This is a keeper. Thank you so much samantha. I am all about saving money this year, and this came right on time.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

NappturalWomyn said:


> Just finished the home grown steam treatment, and it ran me about $5 at the dollar store. FABULOUS! This is a keeper. Thank you so much samantha. I am all about saving money this year, and this came right on time.


 

I am so glad!!!!! I am saving money too!!!!

I saved all year for the steamer.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jan 6, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I am steaming 3x's a week now.  I don't really have a choice it's either steam 3x's a week or relax this MT/OCT induced growth every five weeks.  I ran out of my Nexxus Humectress so I broke down and ordered the 5 lb. tub of KeraCare Humecto.  I had been wanting to try it for a year or two but I kept on the the Nexxus because I could get it locally.
> 
> I have no idea why I waited.  *KeraCare Humecto + Steam Treatment = Hair Heaven!*




I just bought a steamer and went under with this same cocktail. Heeheee. I am seriously in love.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I just bought a steamer and went under with this same cocktail. Heeheee. I am seriously in love.


 

YOU GOT It!!!!!


Can you post a full review of your Steamer????


----------



## Stella B. (Jan 6, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> Sam, your right steaming is amazing! I've had nothing but praises for steaming. I haven't steamed in a minute but once I move everything into my new apt. I'll be steaming biweekly as I was before. By the way I got this steamer from hair-only.com
> 
> http://www.hairgift.com/hair-care.html
> 
> it was on sale for $120 but you can sometimes find it on Ebay for cheaper. I love that it doesn't take up a whole mess of space! I just put it on my table top and go! This bad boy is powerful too, it's like turbie steaming to the 100th power! I would suggest wearing a head band when you steam because it the water from the steam will start pouring down your forehead and into your eyes!



Humm...you all have me wishing and dreaming again, and the new year just got here!  I may purchase this year, but until then, I'll be doing it the Sam's home grown way!!  Thanks, Healthb4length!


----------



## Stella B. (Jan 6, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> BUMPED ON UP!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes - We LURRRVE Steammmm



Samantha, I've watched your hair do marvelous things (transform) throughout this past year. Just had to comment on your siggy pic too, your length is awesome, and your hair looks so healthy!  I can't wait to visit your fotki, because I heard that you will learn tons there)!!!Congrats, I think you've mastered the art of growing and maintaining your own hair!!! Thanks for all you do to help the ladies at LHCF!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Stella B. said:


> Samantha, I've watched your hair do marvelous things (transform) throughout this past year. Just had to comment on your siggy pic too, your length is awesome, and your hair looks so healthy! I can't wait to visit your fotki, because I heard that you will learn tons there)!!!Congrats, I think you've mastered the art of growing and maintaining your own hair!!! Thanks for all you do to help the ladies at LHCF!!


 

 AWWWWEEE!!!! You are so sweet....
Thanks a Bunch... I am certainly no expert.... It is the LORD!!!!

Thanks again.


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 6, 2009)

Why have I been avoiding this thread? I gave in. Im 26 weeks (6 months) Post relaxer and trying to stretch for longer. I got my turbies dunked in water in microwave. My glove  are ready. I have my prepoo on. I thinking of which of my 50-11 conditioners I should use. GVP Conditioning balm, Kera care humecto, Kanechomn karite butter, Kenra, Nacidit, capilo avocado or Joice Moisturizer conditioner.hhhmmm the choices are endless. Once I choose SJ its on. Thank you for this you are a gem.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Longdayinthepark said:


> Why have I been avoiding this thread? I gave in. Im 26 weeks (6 months) Post relaxer and trying to stretch for longer. I got my turbies dunked in water in microwave. My glove are ready. I have my prepoo on. I thinking of which of my 50-11 conditioners I should use. GVP Conditioning balm, Kera care humecto, Kanechomn karite butter, Kenra, Nacidit, capilo avocado or Joice Moisturizer conditioner.hhhmmm the choices are endless. Once I choose SJ its on. Thank you for this you are a gem.


 

Do Yo Thang Girl!!!


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 6, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> Do Yo Thang Girl!!!


 
SJ I tried I guess I made the wrong conditioner choice. I chose Keracare humecto... OMG tangled mess. I could not detangle my hair and I was so looking forward to fab results.  I was having breakage not shedding. I had to use my fingers to separate the hairs one at a time.   I will try it again during the weekend. This time with my trusty Capilo avocado. 

BTW when I took off my the turbies they were not so hot, even though I had my bonnet dryer on high for 30 minutes. They were just warm. How much steam is it suppose to give out.? I want to see how well the steam really works, Im not gonna give up.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 6, 2009)

Glad this got bumped so I can subsribe . Trying to curb my PJ ways a LITTLE and see if I can avoid buying a steamer...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Longdayinthepark said:


> SJ I tried I guess I made the wrong conditioner choice. I chose Keracare humecto... OMG tangled mess. I could not detangle my hair and I was so looking forward to fab results. I was having breakage not shedding. I had to use my fingers to separate the hairs one at a time.  I will try it again during the weekend. This time with my trusty Capilo avocado.
> 
> BTW when I took off my the turbies they were not so hot, even though I had my bonnet dryer on high for 30 minutes. They were just warm. How much steam is it suppose to give out.? I want to see how well the steam really works, Im not gonna give up.


 

I am sorry honey!

I  only use a moisturizing condish with steam... I am not familiar with your condishes... I am sorry about that....
Sometimes the Turbies won't be as hot.... Did you use the Plastic caps too????
Don't Give up on Steam....

***Back to Hiatus***


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 6, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Glad this got bumped so I can subsribe . *Trying to curb my PJ ways a LITTLE* and see if I can avoid buying a steamer...


 


Sorry girl I could not help it.

seriously it may help. Im trying.


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 6, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> I am sorry honey!
> 
> I only use a moisturizing condish with steam... I am not familiar with your condishes... I am sorry about that....
> Sometimes the Turbies won't be as hot.... Did you use the Plastic caps too????
> ...


 
Keracare humecto is suppose to be moisturizing. But I realize anytime a conditioner says moisturizing or HYDRATING on the label. It NEVER works for me.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 6, 2009)

^^My crazy tail rationalization will probably be like "ooh, if this works, I can only imagine how great an actual steamer would be..."


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 6, 2009)

Now that I know the Pibbs dryer is an ongoing deal (OMG I hope so bc I haven't been in that thread in a minute) I will be buying my steamer on Friday.  I earned it for doing that No Buy Til Jan 09 Challenge.  Thank goodness I said we could use 3 passes or I wouldn't have made it at all.  Anyways I will be ordering the same steamer that healthb4length did except I will order from Amazon.  Can't wait!  

I read through this entire thread but don't remember are people applying their dc to dry hair and steaming or wet hair? Also for those using a steamer they are getting under with no plastic cap, correct? I know that is somewhere in this thread too.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jan 6, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> YOU GOT It!!!!!
> 
> 
> Can you post a full review of your Steamer????



OK. I ordered mine off of Amazon. It's the same tabletop model as on the hair-only website. This one: http://www.hairgift.com/hair-care.html I bought the tabletop one because I live in a small apartment and did not have room for storage for one of the big ones. It was pretty simple to put it together, but I agree with someone else's review in the looooooooooong steamer thread that the parts seemed kinda flimsy. erplexed But I guess that doesn't matter anyway because it works just fine. 

I washed my hair and then slathered it in Keracare Humecto. I sat up under the steamer for about 20 mins. It didn't get too hot either, just right. I used mine sans-plastic cap, but beware of the drippies because I was dripping all over the place. My hair is still short after this last cut (I went back to neck/chin length), so ladies with longer hair will probably need to use a plastic cap or find some way to pin their hair up so it fits underneath the bonnet. 

When I rinsed, I rinsed with cool water to close my cuticles. I think it helped to trap all of the moisture goodness in my strands. For styling, I rollerset my hair and sat under the dryer. When I took the rollers out, goodgawd  my hair felt smooth to the touch, deliciously moisturized, and my hair has almost a silky feel to it. I also don't know whether the steam did something to my new growth, but I was able to get my roots pretty straight with the rollerset and I have a lot of new growth. 

I give the steam routine an A overall. This will definitely be a continued part of my hair care routine.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jan 6, 2009)

Longdayinthepark said:


> SJ I tried I guess I made the wrong conditioner choice. I chose Keracare humecto... OMG tangled mess. I could not detangle my hair and I was so looking forward to fab results.  I was having breakage not shedding. I had to use my fingers to separate the hairs one at a time.   I will try it again during the weekend. This time with my trusty Capilo avocado.
> 
> BTW when I took off my the turbies they were not so hot, even though I had my bonnet dryer on high for 30 minutes. They were just warm. How much steam is it suppose to give out.? I want to see how well the steam really works, Im not gonna give up.



Your hair tangled up with Keracare Humecto and the steam treatment? I used some last night under an actual steamer and my hair came out wonderfully.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jan 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Now that I know the Pibbs dryer is an ongoing deal (OMG I hope so bc I haven't been in that thread in a minute) I will be buying my steamer on Friday.  I earned it for doing that No Buy Til Jan 09 Challenge.  Thank goodness I said we could use 3 passes or I wouldn't have made it at all.  Anyways I will be ordering the same steamer that healthb4length did except I will order from Amazon.  Can't wait!
> 
> I read through this entire thread but don't remember are people applying their dc to dry hair and steaming or wet hair? Also for those using a steamer they are getting under with no plastic cap, correct? I know that is somewhere in this thread too.



I steamer on wet hair after my wash. I didn't use a plastic cap, but in another steaming thread, they're saying you can do either or. I don't know.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm trying this right now. Pics will be in my fotki now. Not sure if the blackberry photo will show up.


----------



## Faith (Jan 21, 2009)

So SamanthaJones, I saw in another post that you bought a steamer.  Are you still doing the towel/cap way or just steamer?  Having used both which do you like or are they pretty much the same?  Thanks


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 23, 2009)

Mahalialee4 said:


> I Told Ya'll years ago.


 
*You sure did girl! I just couldn't afford one then and I didn't know about Sam's home grown method then. Steaming is the biznizz! I had your posts saved under my personal files so I could remember to get one! I remember some old members who are no longer members raving about this. Every last one of them had Long healthy BSL and below length hair.*



sunshinebeautiful said:


> I just bought a steamer and went under with this same cocktail. Heeheee. I am seriously in love.


 
*This sounds heavenly! Time for me to whip out the humecto tub! I'll try it this weekend with some of my favorite oils, that way I sneak in a hot oil treatment!*



sunshinebeautiful said:


> OK. I ordered mine off of Amazon. It's the same tabletop model as on the hair-only website. This one: http://www.hairgift.com/hair-care.html I bought the tabletop one because I live in a small apartment and did not have room for storage for one of the big ones. It was pretty simple to put it together, but I agree with someone else's review in the looooooooooong steamer thread that the parts seemed kinda flimsy. erplexed But I guess that doesn't matter anyway because it works just fine.
> 
> *Yeah I was real skeptical when I put it together too! I taught I got ripped off but then once that little sucka got to steaming I couldn't believe just how powerful it was. Looks can be deceiving. I was feeling light headed underneath that thing after 30 minutes. THat's why I'm careful of what I steam with, no products containing menthol or peppermint or Rosemary oils etc...It's have me feeling like I'm floating! Powerful stuff!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 26, 2009)

Faith said:


> So SamanthaJones, I saw in another post that you bought a steamer. Are you still doing the towel/cap way or just steamer? Having used both which do you like or are they pretty much the same? Thanks


 
Well - I have not taken the steamer out of the box yet....

So - when I do everything - I will post..... Along with my Runway results.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay this is the 3rd steamer thread I'm posting in today, lol.  I seem to be on a mission.  So now I'm thinking because I air dry I don't need no Pibbs hair dryer !!! When I blow dry for length checks I use a hand held.  So...I think I will go all out and get the steamer on wheels.  With some cleaning I can get that baby in my front closet.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Reading back through the thread I forgot I did plan to get that table top steamer then I went on Amazon and saw the price for shipping.  I figured I might as well get the one on wheels for that price and I know some of those companies do free shipping.  Anyways I will probably finally get my steamer in March or sooner than that if I get a good tax return.


----------



## ycj (Feb 6, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> EXACTAMUNDO!!!! In this economy???? I can't get no steamer. Gas????
> Eating! I like eating and I like going to school!
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are too funny!!!!! I too loved the steam characters


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 6, 2009)

ycj said:


> You are too funny!!!!! I too loved the steam characters


 

HEEEEE HEEEE.....
Thanks!


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Mar 25, 2009)

I use a rice cooker as a steamer for my face.   I'll do it for my hair. I'll probably hook up some tube concotion or just sit down with it on the floor. But if you don't have a steamer try your rice cooker or a slow cooker. They produce steady steam and that's what you need.


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 6, 2009)

I finally tried this method on my twists and with my DC. Everytime I got the microwaved towel on my head, placed the bag and another towel on top of that it seems like my head got cold/cool pretty quickly so I kept warming it up over and over...how long does the heat last for ya'll? Tks.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> I finally tried this method on my twists and with my DC. Everytime I got the microwaved towel on my head, placed the bag and another towel on top of that it seems like my head got cold/cool pretty quickly so I kept warming it up over and over...how long does the heat last for ya'll? Tks.


 
Did you use a heating cap or get under the dryer?  You need to do that too.  

I have done this method twice.  One time with one turbie and one time with two turbies.  I prefer the one turbie method because I don't get a headache or lightheaded .  One generates enough steam.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 7, 2009)

Steam treatments = no tangles period.

You shouldn't even need to use a comb at all during the conditioning process.


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the technique!!!  Will try ASAP!


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Did you use a heating cap or get under the dryer? You need to do that too.
> 
> I have done this method twice. One time with one turbie and one time with two turbies. I prefer the one turbie method because I don't get a headache or lightheaded . One generates enough steam.


 
Here's what I did on my twists...
I microwaved a micro towel and placed it on my head
Put a plastic shopping bag on my head
Placed another microwaved cotton towel
Placed a stretchy night cap on my head...

Didn't know I was supposed to have a heating cap on oops!

Will try it again next time....


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> Here's what I did on my twists...
> I microwaved a micro towel and placed it on my head
> Put a plastic shopping bag on my head
> Placed another microwaved cotton towel
> ...


 
Heating cap will make the difference.


----------



## *ElleB (Apr 21, 2009)

Subscribing. can't wait to try this method!


----------



## alexstin (Apr 22, 2009)

anymore have any adverse effects?   I remember someone mentioning that steaming caused split ends and that right there ended my desire to get one.   This home grown treatment sounds great.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 22, 2009)

alexstin said:


> anymore have any adverse effects?   I remember someone mentioning that steaming caused split ends and that right there ended my desire to get one.   This home grown treatment sounds great.



No way! If anything it is the reverse! I've been steaming consistenly every week for the last four months snd I've not seen one split end, and I'm always checking.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

alexstin said:


> anymore have any adverse effects?* I remember someone mentioning that steaming caused split ends and that right there ended my desire to get one*. This home grown treatment sounds great.


 

Huh?erplexed  Possible over conditioning could occur - But here is the deal. 99.9% of those persons with kinks and coils have the DRIEST hair on the planet.............


So - I am sure that steam sould be more of a help than a hinderence.


----------



## alexstin (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you. Okay,  I had to go back and find the thread about steaming and split ends. Sooooo maybe the once every month timeline is good for long term use.



Page 3
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=1519965&highlight=steam+split+ends#post1519965


----------



## Hotmommak (May 1, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I'm going to go ahead and co-sign this.  And since I have been using Motions Moisture Plus After-Shampoo Conditioner or KeraCare Humecto (I have a 5 lb. tub of this before I transition completely to the Motions line) my hair has been looking and feeling much healthier.
> 
> I steam 3x's a week when I get past week 6 post-relaxer (especially because I am going for a 20 week stretch this time).  This is working wonders on my new growth.



I was totally gonna post a thread asking about the motions line.  I use it for my daughter primarily, but I have been starting to use some of her products too.  I was gonna buy dr. miracle's deep cond. for like $10 for a 5 oz bottle.  I think I might just invest in the motion's condish since I've already got the  spray leave in cond., hair and scalp dressing (grease), and the daily moist. cream (I might need the light for my hair as its thinner than my dd's).

Anywhoo!  I can't wait to try this steaming and post my progress!  I'm sooo happy I found you guys!  I never have really done much with my hair, and I wanna change that!


----------



## anniev2 (May 31, 2009)

I'm trying the steam treatment now but I started before I could find the thread and read the instructions (what I usually do the first time I try something new...I'll get better)...anyway here is what I did...

1) Shampooed
2) Applied ORS Replenishing Pack x2 to wet hair
3) Wet turbie i got from Sally's (didn't know to microwave it so i skipped this step)
4) Applied plastic cap (didn't have 2turbies) (Turbie:Cap)
5) Sat under Gold N' Hot hooded dryer on high, been here for 40 mins

Notes/Questions:
After a few minutes my scalp started to feel tingly: Was this steam?
It doesn't feel hotter than normal but maybe the tingly scalp is steam?
Has anyone else done with one turbie and one plastic cap? What were your results?


----------



## DaPPeR (Jun 7, 2009)

I will try this!!!!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 12, 2009)

I've done this twice so far and I LOVE the results.  Even my SO can tell the difference in softness.  Two quickie questions:

1.  I sit under a dryer when I do my treatments.  Do you think I need a separate heat cap?  The PJ in me looks for excuses to buy new products, but I'm really trying to be good here!!

2.  I've done this with moisturizing DCs both times, and this weekend is my protein conditioner (either ORS replenishing or Aphogee).  Do you think I should use it with the protein DC, or just with the moisture ones?  I alternate every week. 

TIA!!!!


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jul 10, 2009)

If you are using a second bag over the wet turbie, then you are keeping the turbie wet, and the dryer should be fine... that's how I do it. I'd save my money on the heat cap (unless dryer noise annoys you). I don't know about the protein- I don't use it.


----------



## PurAngl1 (Aug 4, 2009)

What plastic caps are people using? The regular conditioner caps? Are they large enough to fit over each turbie?

I am going to try this with my next wash...can't wait. I'm so excited.


----------



## Pandora1975 (Aug 12, 2009)

I used a grocery bag, tied off. Couldn't think of anything else.


----------



## MJ (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been taking a break from this. I think my last steam treatment was back in May. I'll start up again once the weather cools down. Then again, I may resume this weekend.


----------



## sparkle25 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks im going to try this. Are you suppose to do this when deep conditioning or what?


----------



## UGQueen (Aug 14, 2009)

sparkle25 said:


> Thanks im going to try this. Are you suppose to do this when deep conditioning or what?


 
yes use it with ur DC


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Sep 24, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> This is how I did it:
> 
> 1. pre poo
> 2. Shampoo
> ...



How do you do an oil rinse?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay, I can safely say that can unsubscribe from this thread now - I finally bought a steamer and I picked it up today. I am so excited. I took advantage of the disount code from exoticmommie and I ordered mine from www.salonsrus.com. 

It was only $129.99. It was a great deal because it is a floor standup steamer and I can use it while I'm sitting here using my computer.


----------



## brownbean96 (Sep 29, 2009)

I just read this entire thread and my head is spinning  Just want to clarify something with LuckM.  Are we basicaly layering the turbies and plastic caps.  Turbie on, next plastic cap, next turbie, next plastic cap?  Probably a silly question but I wanted to make sure.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 29, 2009)

brownbean96 said:


> I just read this entire thread and my head is spinning  Just want to clarify something with LuckM.  Are we basicaly layering the turbies and plastic caps.  Turbie on, next plastic cap, next turbie, next plastic cap?  Probably a silly question but I wanted to make sure.  Thanks a bunch!



Not LuckyM...  but yes...  this is exactly what we're doing.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Sep 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, I can safely say that can unsubscribe from this thread now - I finally bought a steamer and I picked it up today. I am so excited. I took advantage of the disount code from exoticmommie and I ordered mine from www.salonsrus.com.
> 
> It was only $129.99. It was a great deal because it is a floor standup steamer and I can use it while I'm sitting here using my computer.



I need one badly! What discount did you use?


----------



## Luxlii (Oct 11, 2009)

I am under the dryer now! I will be here for an hour.


----------



## amwcah (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm going to try this tomorrow.  My hair is super dry right now.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2009)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> I need one badly! What discount did you use?


 
I used "exoticmommie" all lower case.


----------



## Miss AJ (Oct 24, 2009)

Nvm, reading is fundamental lol.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 1, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> Sam, your right steaming is amazing! I've had nothing but praises for steaming. I haven't steamed in a minute but once I move everything into my new apt. I'll be steaming biweekly as I was before. By the way I got this steamer from hair-only.com
> 
> http://www.hairgift.com/hair-care.html
> 
> it was on sale for $120 but you can sometimes find it on Ebay for cheaper. I love that it doesn't take up a whole mess of space! I just put it on my table top and go! This bad boy is powerful too, it's like turbie steaming to the 100th power! I would suggest wearing a head band when you steam because it the water from the steam will start pouring down your forehead and into your eyes!


 

Putting this on my Christmas list and e-mailing to hubby..


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm sitting under the dryer as I type. Here's what I did:
1. Hot oil treatment with a heat cap last night. Slept in the coconut oil (too tired lol)
2. Shampooed with diluted Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Castile Soap
3. Detangled with generic BJ's conditioner (I had just taken down 3 week old small twists and my hair was KNOTTED)
4. slathered on a DC (AO Honeysuckle Rose, honey, castor oil, a squirt of V05 Free Me Freesia to make it stretch).
5. Washclothes (too impatient to wait to buy a turb
e), plastic bag, face towel, conditioning cap
6. Under the dryer on high for 30 min. 
7. Rinse with Cool-Cold Water
8. Blowdry with coconut oil
9. Bun it up. 
10. Later I will be using my Maxiglide and my Sally's GVP to flat iron it.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Feb 5, 2010)

cieramichele said:


> I like a very damp near wet turbie on first then the shower cap. I use the gold n hot soft bonnet dryer. great results


 
I do too. 



cieramichele said:


> towel first. no tangles.


 
I've been steaming for the past few months, and I now see what I've been doing wrong. 

I did it right this morning and my hair felt like SILK! 

I will do this several times a week until my hair gets all it's moisture back. 

Which (deep) conditioners are ya'll using with the steam?


----------



## kbragg (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm finally doing this My hair has been like a desert lately so I hope this softens my new growth!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 11, 2010)

bumping this thread b/c this is awesome! i will attempt this tonight. 

questions:
what conditioners are you using for steaming?
why don't the turbie absorb all of your condish?
should i use a cotton turbie twist or microfiber type turbie? (does it matter?)


----------



## gn1g (Oct 17, 2010)

the HOT turbie first then the plastic cap?  If the turbie is too hot for hands want it be to hot for the head?  just asking.  How many minutes do you microwave


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2010)

gn1g said:


> the HOT turbie first then the plastic cap?  If the turbie is too hot for hands want it be to hot for the head?  just asking.  How many minutes do you microwave


turbie, plastic, turbie, plastic

If the turbie is too hot for your hands, then it would seem you would be unable to ring out the excess water and place the turbie on your head....There have been times my turbie was too hot to handle so I wait for it to cool off before handling it at which point the heat was sufficient for my hair -- wasn't too hot.

I heat the water for like 3 to 5 minutes but I usually am off doing other things and by the time I go back to the microwave to retrieve the water, the water has had time to cool off. If it's too scorching hot, you can always add some cold water to cool the temperature.


----------



## krissyprissy (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice thread! I want a steamer so bad but I don't want to spend the money on something I have no room for. I will try this method first.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Oct 18, 2010)

Alright, I'm trying it right now, except I don't have turbies. I'm using paper towels instead. :-( We'll see how it goes. lol Hopefully, it works. Then, anyone can try anytime.


----------



## CurlyNue (Dec 28, 2010)

All this time I have been thinking I need to buy a steamer so that I can understand what the ladies are talking about when they mention the results achieved from steaming their hair.  Now, after reading this post I realize this is the same process my mother used when I was a child minus the microwave and the dryer.

Mother would create a conditioner from mayonnaise, egg, and olive oil which she would warm up on the stove and apply all over my hair.  The dripping mayo mix once irritated me to no end.  While applying my conditioner she would have a pot of water heating on the stove that would be poured over a large bath towel in the sink.  The towel would be wrung out and wrapped around my head. A plastic grocery bag would be tied around my head; over the heated towel.  I would sit until the towel was cooled then get rinsed out.  Not until this moment did I recognized the benefits of my mother’s monthly ritual. No wonder my hair was in shambles.  I do not give her enough credit for her wisdom. 

I’m going back to my mother’s old school ways.  Mother knows best.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 24, 2011)

bumping, just completed my first ever steam treatment - i'm about to rinse...i'll report back in the am!  Thanks SJ!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 24, 2011)

Couldn't wait til morning.

Heavenly Hash! 

My hair has been RESTORED!!!!!!!!!!!  It was acting really funky...now, it's like it's old self.  I guess I had protein overload, or just needed a good dose of moisture.  I used Motions CPR - smells heavenly - did the turbie, baggie, turbie, baggie method (35 min) under my ole raggedy soft bonnet dryer that for some reason i couldn't throw out...hmmm....Anyhoo, it was fab-o.  When I took everything off, my turbies were still wet and kinda warm so I knew that was a good sign.  I could detangle with my fingers once again! Shiny, silky, supple hair ---- Yippeee!!!  

Thanks again, SJ - I just heart this forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone try this method using regular towels?  Wondering whether it was successful? Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Mar 13, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> Anyone try this method using regular towels?  Wondering whether it was successful? Thanks!



coyacoy - Before I bought my steamer, I used a steam method using a dryer and face towels.  Here's the youtube video where I learned the method.  Good luck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et17m_A2B0M


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks, Mrs. Verde!! Just curious - why did you decide to purchase the steamer when you were using the "do it yourself" steaming method? Just curious cuz i was on a quest to find a steamer - had even added it to my birthday wish list, but was thinking that the at home (a.k.a. "ghetto"  haha) method of doing it would suffice forever, and ever, amen -  but want to make sure i am getting the max benefit so if i have to pay for it then so be it.  Thx again!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 13, 2011)

coyacoy - know question wasn't for me but I purchased because I was tired of the extra steps required for the do it yourself method. Having an actual steamer is so much more convenient (for me). Results are similar if I compare the do it yourself for 1hr to using actual steamer for ~30mins. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks, divachyk! I can relate to that. Will probably be ok w/ the at home method for a little while, but if using an actual steamer will make my regimen easier in just the slightest then I know i will eventually have to have one! Thx again!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 13, 2011)

coyacoy - EXACTLY!!! Saving time is wonderful! Having the actual steamer saves me a lot of time. No longer am I drenching the tubie's in water, heating them up, burning my hands even with gloves on, sitting under hooded dryer for 1hr. 

I held out from purchasing a steamer for almost a year. I'm so dern frugal that I couldn't justify the costs when I had a cheaper, do it yourself method that worked decently. I started falling off from steaming because of the amount of time it took. My dh took note and purchased the steamer for me.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Mar 13, 2011)

coyacoy - I agree with divachyk a steamer is much more convenient.  Using my table dryer always left my back hurting because I don't have a table that I can use.  With the a standing steamer, I just pull up a chair and steam.  The home made treatments are cool in a pinch.  For me the standing steamer is 10xs better for my hair.  The moisture is crazy!!  I will never be without a standing steamer again.


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 9, 2011)

well, i lasted doing 2 at home steam treatments before i went ahead and purchased one...lol talk about impatient


----------



## Bublin (Sep 6, 2011)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## adamson (Sep 6, 2011)

This is the way I do this and I have never seen this thread O___O Except I use a thinner towel and a larger (as thick as a beach towel, maybe) towel.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 6, 2011)

adamson and others.. don't the heated towels burn your scalp o_o ?? it seems interesting but as OP stated, you must use gloves for not burning yourself.. but what about when applying it on scalp/hair. ??? :s :s :s


----------



## Lissa0821 (Sep 6, 2011)

I actually use both methods, I like the towel method when I prepoo with oil and my stand steamer for my deep conditioning.  I do the towel method for my mid week wash and the stand steamer for my weekend wash.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 6, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> @adamson and others.. don't the heated towels burn your scalp o_o ?? it seems interesting but as OP stated, you must use gloves for not burning yourself.. but what about when applying it on scalp/hair. ??? :s :s :s


 
Why would the hot towel hit your scalp?  It should be sitting on top of your hair.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 6, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Why would the hot towel hit your scalp?  It should be sitting on top of your hair.


for some people with low density it can easily touch skin, don't you think :s ? I was just wondering.
I will give a try this weekend.


----------



## adamson (Sep 6, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> adamson and others.. don't the heated towels burn your scalp o_o ?? it seems interesting but as OP stated, you must use gloves for not burning yourself.. but what about when applying it on scalp/hair. ??? :s :s :s



I either use a showercap over my hair or wet half of the towel in hot water. I'm somewhat careful of not scalding myself with water... it's happened before, but not with this method


----------



## Jewell (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm still using my shower cap under a thick towel to let my natural body heat steam my hair.  I'd love a pro steamer but would rather spend that money on a new gun.   Its workn great!


----------



## lustrous (Sep 23, 2011)

i just did this. i washed and conditioned with the joico K-Pac line. Then i added garnier 3 minute recovery. Its a green squeeze bottle with peach colored product. I rubbed some EVOO in and did the wash cloth method. Half way through the process i didnt feel as though there was much steam and so i reheated the wash cloth and tried again. after ~30 min under the dryer i touched my hair and it was silken. 

I rinsed with cold water for cuticle sealing. detangled wet (something i usually can't do) combing was a breeze. normally i have some breakage/snapping strands from combing wet hair but if there was any snapping going on this time- i couldnt hear it! I added paul mitchell - the conditioner leave in and sealed with Chi silk infusion and shea butter. My hair is still soft to the touch. it also seems as though all my shed hairs are just coming right out. no struggle with combing them all out. I think this method is a serious winner. my hair is air drying now and i look forward to seeing the end result. this will be a staple in my routine.

one question though- is the cold water rinse necessary? if possible, i'd like to skip it. brrrrr!


----------



## blackmaven (Feb 21, 2013)

Bumping for newbies.


----------



## kimpaur (Mar 8, 2013)

I have to incorporate this into my regimen!!This seems like this would be awesome for moisturizing and therefore retaining length!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 19, 2017)

Old but Goody for Steaming the Hair! It's another option.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for bumping this thread @Chicoro


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 26, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread @Chicoro


Yeah seriously. This I need to try.


----------



## lalla (Nov 27, 2017)

When I don't have access to a steamer I do a similar method, except I wring out the towels *before* putting them in the microwave. Less risk of getting burned that way!


----------



## 11228 (Nov 27, 2017)

Step 1 is a dump hot towel directly on hair, plastic cap, then another wet towel on top of it?

It seems so simple, I’ll try this when I oil rinse


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2017)

I think I'll do the steamy hot damp towel with plastic cap, then my hot head thermal cap on top of all that for a great steamy deep conditioned session. Hmm, I may have to use my hot cabbie for the steamed towel and the microwave for the thermal cap so that everything will be hot all at the same time when I'm ready to put them all on my head .


----------

